# Was anyone else's ShengShou 6x6 terrible out of the box?



## mdolszak (Nov 13, 2011)

I received my ShengShou 6x6 yesterday from E3CubeStore. Out of the box, it was absolutely TERRIBLE! 
I could barely turn any of the sides; for a moment I kind of thought it was a joke (it was that bad).
After playing with it for about 15 minutes, it wasn't getting much better, so I tried to tension it. I needed a screwdriver (and a lot of force) to get some edges out, but I finally got the cube open. 
I loosened it, but then it wasn't much better, even though it felt really loose.


So I proceeded to take the whole cube apart to discover the 3x3 core was extremely stiff and barely moved at all. 
I'm gonna try lubing it with Traxxas 50K Differential Oil this week (it's in the mail at the moment).


Did anyone else have this problem with their SS 6x6? Does it respond well to lube (I hope it does, since mine came unlubed)?


----------



## emolover (Nov 13, 2011)

It was really crappy when I first got it and I lubed the 3x3 like core and everything else(including screws), it became much better. Don't loosen too much or else it will start to pop.


----------



## s3rzz (Nov 13, 2011)

i hate to admit it but emolover is right.


----------



## mdolszak (Nov 13, 2011)

emolover said:


> It was really crappy when I first got it and I lubed the 3x3 like core and everything else(including screws), it became much better. Don't loosen too much or else it will start to pop.


What did you use, Lubix?


----------



## emolover (Nov 13, 2011)

s3rzz said:


> i hate to admit it but emolover is right.



Why do you hate to agree with me? 



mdolszak said:


> What did you use, Lubix?


 
No, but that is a good option. I use shock oil and would recommend the 50000 WT stuff. Also Maru lube works very well on shenshous.


----------



## mdolszak (Nov 13, 2011)

Ok, thanks for the help!


----------



## choza244 (Nov 14, 2011)

nah, it's not just your cube, every shengshou 6x6 is horrible out of the box, we talked about it in other thread, just don't loose it too much because it will start to explode every second xD. btw mine is still bad and I have disassembled it and lubed it like 2 times


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 14, 2011)

Every SS 6x6 I've felt feels the same. They just aren't that good. Smooth is not a synonym for good.


----------



## cubelover111 (Nov 14, 2011)

So, this means that i should not get a shengshou 6x6


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 15, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> Every SS 6x6 I've felt feels the same. They just aren't that good. Smooth is not a synonym for good.


 
But it defenitly beats breaking in and modding a V-Cube. The price is of V-Cubes is a little to much as well.


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 15, 2011)

My first solve out of the box was terrible. Then after that, it was good. I never lubed it or changed the tensions at all. Last time I practiced with it, I did a (slightly) sub-3 avg12 with too many pauses, so mine is certainly not that bad of a cube.


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 15, 2011)

Is it better out of the box than v-cube?


----------



## emolover (Nov 16, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> But it defenitly beats breaking in and modding a V-Cube. The price is of V-Cubes is a little to much as well.


 
It depends on how much time and money you want to put into it. If your a lazy $&@% then buying a shenshou should be a good thing for you. But if you want to put in the time and effort then I would suggest a V-cube. 

Although I support shenshou I also support V-cube. They are both good cubes in my opinion but I think if I made an adjustable core for my V-cube it would be better.

I am also going to try to see if I can mod the innermost center pieces on the V-cube to see if I can put the shenshou core in it so I don't have to deal with the misalignments. I know there different sized cubes but maybe just maybe they could fit together. I'll make a video if it works.


----------



## choza244 (Nov 16, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Is it better out of the box than v-cube?


Yes, and I think that if someone dedicate a lot of time breaking it like they do with the V-6 it would be much better than the V-6.


----------



## mdolszak (Nov 19, 2011)

Wow, I lubed my SS 6x6 a couple days ago with Traxxas...HUGE difference!
It feels a lot more like my SS 5x5 now. Really nice cube.


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Nov 19, 2011)

Yea mine was complete crap. I was happy it was smooth though. I am going to take out the lube in it and put in lubix. I think it will be a lot better then. (after I reassemble it, which I will put off for like a month.) I did just by a dremel so I might mod my v 6 instead. IDK


----------

